# how accurate are 16 week gender scans?



## rubysoho120

I'm super anxious to find out what we are having. I'm thinking of getting an gender scan done at 16 weeks. Its a private scan place that does 2d 3d and 4d scans. I was just wondering how accurate they are. Anyone have insight?


----------



## mecia

I've heard from friends they are pretty spot on. I'm going to a 3d/4d scan tomorrow, I'll be 14 weeks. She said they may be able to tell me What the baby is. If not I go back at 15 weeks, and she said I will for sure get to find out!


----------



## daddiesgift

Really depends on the tech. I'd just google the place you want to go and the word reviews. That should tell you if they are accurate or tell wrong gender often. As far as 16 weeks In general yes the gender is perfectly determined at that point and can be seen. I knew at 15 weeks with both my boys


----------



## tdog

The gender scan I just had was at 18 weeks that's the earliest they go, bit at 16 week they are pretty formed down their :) I no I couldn't find out at 16 weeks as legs were crossed, the tech said with them still being small they can still move a lot and very active so can be hard to say good luck hun hope baby stays still for you :) xx


----------



## broodybeauty

We found out we were having a son at 16 weeks,very clear he was a boy :)xx


----------



## Nataliexx

16 weeks is good
I found out with my last pregnancy at 14 weeks that she was a girl :)
And with my boys at 15 weeks 
All have been right


----------



## rubysoho120

So I'm def going in at 16 weeks to find out. Eek I can't wait. 11 days!


----------



## leash27

We had a gender scan at 16 weeks with DS and it was spot on! It's also a really nice experience as the place we used were lovely and you can take parents, grandparents or LO along too. 

X


----------



## rubysoho120

So my friend told me the private scan people often mess up at 16 weeks and get told its a boy when really its a girl! Is that common? :/


----------



## leash27

rubysoho120 said:


> So my friend told me the private scan people often mess up at 16 weeks and get told its a boy when really its a girl! Is that common? :/

Never happened to us. If anything, I would say the more likely mistake is to say its a girl and then it turns out to be a boy because the little boy 'bits' are pretty hard to miss if LO gives a good potty shot.

You can always confirm whatever the private scan says when you have your 20 week scan with the NHS I suppose too? 

X


----------



## sfish

I has a gender scan at 17 weeks said girl saw the 3 white lines and ive just had my 20 week scan and were having a lil girl my friend had her gender scan at 16 week and at 20 week scan still a lil girl x


----------



## daddiesgift

I've never met anyone in my life who was told wrong gender :haha: it happens but its not as common. If you pay for one at 16 week I'm sure you'll still get your normal 20 week scan and that will just be reassurance.


----------



## Lilycakes

rubysoho120 said:


> So my friend told me the private scan people often mess up at 16 weeks and get told its a boy when really its a girl! Is that common? :/


That happend my friend, she was told she was having a boy at 16 weeks, she had a 3d scan at 26 weeks and baby was a girl. We found out at 16 weeks, but their was diening he was a boy :haha:


----------



## rubysoho120

Yes they will confirm at 19 week scan but I'm just wanting to plan ahead. Eek. 2 days!!


----------



## capegirl7

I was told boy at 16 weeks and have had two ultrasounds since and definitely having a little girl. So it happens


----------



## Lez2688

I had a Gender scan with my first at 16 weeks and it was a boy then this was confirmed at my 4D scan at 31 weeks.

Just had a gender scan two weeks ago with this one and it was a boy (clear as day hehe) Still deciding whether to go for another 4D scan this time or not x


----------



## rubysoho120

They told me a girl. I don't think there is much of a chance its a boy. :(


----------

